# Trails around Landstuhl, Germany?



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am moving to Landstuhl, Germany in June and was curious what types of riding was around there? I have not found much online. I am also curious if 29ers are alright to race in Germany? I have heard mixed things on the big wheels. I ride xc and love endurance races as well. Any info is greatly appreciated.

Erik


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is lots of primo riding in Landstuhl and the surrounding area. There is a very active cycling community there. Check out www.theracc.com

Lots of group rides and other riders.

I am in Heidelberg, about an hour or so down the road. I've ridden near landstuhl, and it is nice.

As for 29ers, I ride, and have raced 29ers here. I currnetlty ride primarly SS 29er. Parts (specifically tires) are little harrder to finds, so you find yourself going online for a lot of things... May want to stock up on tires before you leave the states.

The germans aren't really in ont he 29er thing... they still look at your bike like there is somethtign wrong with it... butt there are enough americans in the area that you won't be the only 29er out there. In fact several of the riders who are on www.theracc.com are 29er riders.

I myself will also be moving to the K-Town area in June.

Welcome, good luck, and have fun riding...

Jonesy


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for the info. I ride for the Fisher 29er crew and am moving there because my wife is military so I should have a good way to get parts over there. 

I did want to ask you about single speed. I was not really thinking about sending mine over because I was not too sure if the terrain would be that great for it. I figured I would have it boxed and ready in case I was wrong, but, if the riding is good I will have the army ship it with the rest of my stuff. Is it worth it or should I wait?

As of now the plan was just my mountain, road, and cross bike.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Dude, if you ride for the Fisher 29er crew then the terrain here is fine for single speeding. I am a slouch and can ride most on 32x19. The F-trail (Rodalben, near K-town) is plenty single speedable and a really nice trail. I second the suggestion to check out http://www.theracc.com/.

As for racing: no problems racing a 29er, especially since most endurance races (12/24 hours) are put on by local clubs and not strictly bound by some UCI-like governing body.

You will be here in time for SiS, Schlafflos im Sattel, which is the coolest all-night race and is put on by singlespeeders. You can ride gears if you want and it is the unofficial 29er gathering in Germany. 
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/
Write the guys an e-mail and tell them you are coming in June and they will really try to get you an entry. Cool dudes!

Also check out http://www.twentyniner.ch/ which has plenty of English speakers.

Marty


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you guys alot. I had a hard time finding anything on line and was worried I would be riding just service roads all the time. This helps a good bit.

I am not so much worried about climbs or technical stuff on the single speed I just thought like I said earlier that it was service roads and was not sure how great it would be for ss, but you guys changed my mind. Its coming with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Definitely bring it, you'l regret it if you don't!

Marty has misidentified himself as a slouch, I ride with him, and he's pretty strong, IMHO, but he's absolutely right about most everything being Single-Speedable. 32X19 is what works for me too.

Welcome, and look us up when you get here.


----------

